# Database Discussions > Sybase >  bcp error in sybase

## geossl

Dear All,
  I am importing data from a sybase ASE table residing on LINUX. The table is exported to the file by the following command:

bcp Mydb..Cust out Cust.dat -c -r \| -t \~ -S test -U sa

The file is then imported to a Windows XP machine with :

bcp Mydb..Cust in Cust.dat -c -t \~ -S test -U sa

but there is an error:
Starting copy...
CSLIB Message:  - L0/O0/S0/N24/1/0:
cs_convert: cslib user api layer: common library error: The conversion/operation
 was stopped due to a syntax error in the source field.
Unexpected EOF encountered in BCP data-file.


Is there any problem?

Thanks

----------

